# Waiting On Sd Card To Mount. . .



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just bought a Fascinate yesterday, and I've been trying to install miui on it. I've successfully flashed several ROMs on a Droid X, Incredible, and Thunderbolt, but this is my first Samsung device.

Basically I've tried every method I've found reguarding rooting, cwm installing through odin, cwm installing through update.zip. . . everything! And every time I try to flash a ROM, (cm7 and miui) I get stuck on a screen that says something like:

Waiting for SD card to mount (20sec)
Waiting for SD card to mount (19sec)

and it counts down to 1 and then reboots and repeats. I've found a few people who've run into this problem online but no solutions. Anybody have any ideas? I'm at my wits end!


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Nevermind - tried my friends SD card and it worked. Maybe because I'm formatted to FAT32 or whatever.


----------



## wyrdtrtle (Jul 7, 2011)

If your sdcard is a 16g or larger aftermarket the mtd roms refuse to use it on some phones. It may mount in cwm but not in the rom or vice versa. Doesn't happen on every phone or with every sdcard, there does not seem to be any rhyme or reason to it. On my mez tw roms will use my 16 g card but mtd wont, only my 8g. If u solve the riddle feel free to share but idk that there is a solution.


----------

